# Need to buy Lights and Siren...any opinions??



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Guys, 

As some may know, I recently got hired on as a part-time paid FF here in Ohio. So far so good. We had our orientation today and was informed that I need to purchase a red strobe and high decibel siren for responses during off hours.

So, anyone here have an idea about where to go to buy and have installed? I'm clueless about electronics, so I'll need a reputable dealer.

Let me know what you think or what you use.

Thanks 

Pete


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I cant help you wit hthe dealer but as for a siren, I got mine from www.sirennet.com. Its a whelen hideaway unit. all that is seen is a little switch and you can even operate the siren from the horn on the steering wheel. You can get a red light from the same website and they may be able to point you towards a dealer in your area as well.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey sweetpete check your posting in the forsale forum


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Talk to other firefighters you see. A lot of guys have extra stuff or know people that sell used stuff. It's out there.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

galls.com or strobesnmore.com not installers but sell good products that are easy to install if you have some basic tools.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

no one on your dept knows where to get lights and sirens ???


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got a mini bar I'll sell ya with red filters for 125 shipped to your front door. just gimme your address and I'll give you mine.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

Hamelfire;766725 said:


> galls.com or strobesnmore.com not installers but sell good products that are easy to install if you have some basic tools.


Do not use Galls, too overpriced.
Sirennet and strobesnmore are the two I use. There has to be at least one guy on your new dept. that can help you with the installs. Take a trip to Mass. and I'll help you out.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Get your lights from sirennet.

get your siren from Galls. there street thunder units are good. I have the one with the remote faceplate and there cheap speaker. it is louder then my squad cars all whelen unit.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Sweetpete;765646 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As some may know, I recently got hired on as a part-time paid FF here in Ohio. So far so good. We had our orientation today and was informed that I need to purchase a red strobe and high decibel siren for responses during off hours.
> 
> ...


you lookin for full length or a mini bar and or the price range ??


----------



## tojay22 (Oct 12, 2007)

i have a whelen 48'' strobe / led low profile edge in the for sale section. let me know!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweetpete;765646 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As some may know, I recently got hired on as a part-time paid FF here in Ohio. So far so good. We had our orientation today and was informed that I need to purchase a red strobe and high decibel siren for responses during off hours.
> 
> ...


Try Parrpse in columbus. He's got some decent deals. Go with Whelen for the light. I like Whelen's and Federal/Code 3's for the siren. You'll want to get minimum of 100 watt siren. I've got some used 200 Watt Whelen sirens where you'd have to get 2 speakers to run. Ask the powers that be about going LED's for your lights. Strobes tend to wash out in the daylight and flashback really bad in the fog. You won't have that with the LED's and they don't draw 1/2 the power.

You can get any radio communication place to do the install if you don't know how to do it but it's actually pretty easy. If you go with a Magnet Mount light you just plug the thing into the lighter and go.

I'm a Halogen Man myself. I'm old school and can tell you all kinds of stuff on them but since they want Strobes. Well that's another story in my book. I really don't care for them. Like I said. Ask them about LED's and I think they wouldn't have a problem with them.

Good luck.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I've dealt with strobes'n more, but never again. The owner is a real d*ckh#ad. Actually called me at home and chewed me out because I sent an email asking why he shipped via courier when he indicated he would send via post office. The problem is us Canadians get dinged big time by courier companies for "brokerage fees" when coming across the border. I strongly suggest you stay away from "Louis" and his crew unless you like being yelled at over the phone, and I'm not the first one to bring this up in a forum posting.


----------



## publicsafety (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweetpete;765646 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As some may know, I recently got hired on as a part-time paid FF here in Ohio. So far so good. We had our orientation today and was informed that I need to purchase a red strobe and high decibel siren for responses during off hours.
> 
> ...


I have all of this stuff in stock - a mini light bar, siren & speaker combo kit and everything else.

Just let me know if I can help. Call me if needed.
1-800-646-1086
www.ThePublicSafetyStore.com


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

check out this forum, tons of nice used stuff here for cheap, its where i usualy go if i need anything.
http://www.lightbarn.com/bb/


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

take note that lighbarn is the new name for Elighbars.


----------

